# How is Volvo the safest car when there are ultra luxury brands such as Rolls Royce, M



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

How is Volvo the safest car when there are ultra luxury brands such as Rolls Royce, Maybach?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe they put these ultra luxury brands outside of the list since they cannot be wasted in a crash test, unlike cheap Volvo.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's where anyone can read about safety tests for different models:
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

People don't buy luxury cars for safety. It's for the latest gadgetry, horsepower, nicer materials, prestige, etc. Most of the cost is attributable to lower production volumes, so they have to charge much higher prices than mass-produced Toyotas, Hondas, etc. Luxury cars a generally less reliable, because high-end car owners tend to actually be more forgiving (and dealers offer better service) when things go wrong. Tesla's cars are basically crap by all established standards for a reliable, well-built car, but their owners make excuse after excuse to justify their $100,000+ purchase...


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It is probably the case that it is Volvo drivers who are the safest. Safe cars attract safe people.

They are immensely reliable, not particularly aerodynamic, but built to last. And frankly a little bit boring and without any great character.

So are the cars.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The answer is Subaru. Usually the answer is Subaru, no matter what the question.......


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

If Volvo makes the safest cars why would anyone want to risk their lives and the lives of friends and loved ones by driving a car which is less safe than a Volvo?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’ve had two Volvos and loved them both. The second one had the most comfortable seats I’ve ever been in, like going to a chiropractor for free. I loved the Swedish no frills engineering and they were built to last. But the used Mercedes I had, I felt like a millionaire driving it around. I’m all for getting used foreign cars, even a luxury car, on the cheap that’ve been taken care of, and getting years of use out of it. The key is that you need a good mechanic who knows the inns and outs of the car. My Mercedes repair man had been trained in Germany and loved the car. The car had been given to me by my financially well-off brother who didn’t want or need it anymore, and I drove it for years with minimal problems. Powder blue!


----------

